# Gold in VCR remote



## denim (Aug 7, 2013)

A pleasant surprise was waiting for me when I opened up this remote. Most remotes are junk but this one is much better. Perhaps the plating will be a little thicker than say cell phone boards due to the anticipated wear of the contacts rubbing on it when adjusting the recording times.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2013)

Very possible. It is a wear area.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 7, 2013)

Now if you only had a truck load of them.


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 6, 2013)

You have some cents ...maybe a full dollar worth of gold and a lot of costs and labor.....
If the remote is still in good shape...try sell it...


----------



## ilikesilver (Sep 6, 2013)

denim said:


> A pleasant surprise was waiting for me when I opened up this remote. Most remotes are junk but this one is much better. Perhaps the plating will be a little thicker than say cell phone boards due to the anticipated wear of the contacts rubbing on it when adjusting the recording times.



My wife works at a motel and brings me dead remotes home all the time. Strip everything off, the same way your would with dead cell phones and run them together. 20 or 30 remote boards and cell phone boards would make a nice little nugget at the end. A/P would be the easiest way as long as you have everything off. tim


----------



## ilikesilver (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, by the way, stop at local garage sales. A lot of times people have a big box full of stuff like that you can normally pick up real CHEAP. I personally have picked up loads of stuff for under a couple of dollars because they dont want to have it back in the house. tim


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 8, 2013)

Neat remote. if it works, might be worth more selling as is.
I goto local auctions and find search till I find 1 with box lots that no one wants. I get about 20-50 boxes of anything and everything for under $20. And always pay for all of it with iron, aluminum and maybe some copper from it.
The rest is free and already stripped so alittle more work finds boards and silver switches.
Auctionzip.com is great for finding auctions in your area.

B.S.
...Always finding remotes and cell phones and other PM baring scrap...


----------

